# Screen einschalten, entsperren und anlassen



## Ginso89 (30. Apr 2017)

Hallo,
ich will über einen Intent die Google Maps Navigation starten. Dafür soll der Bildschirm eingeschaltet und entsperrt werden. Um den Bildschirm zu entsperren starte ich eine Activity und rufe in der OnCreate() auf:

```
getWindow().addFlags(WindowManager.LayoutParams.FLAG_SHOW_WHEN_LOCKED | WindowManager.LayoutParams.FLAG_DISMISS_KEYGUARD |
        WindowManager.LayoutParams.FLAG_KEEP_SCREEN_ON | WindowManager.LayoutParams.FLAG_TURN_SCREEN_ON );
```

Das Funktioniert auch, aber sobald man die Activity verlässt wird der Bildschirm gesperrt. Wenn ich also zusätzlich noch

```
Uri gmmIntentUri = Uri.parse("google.navigation:q=" + target);
Intent mapIntent = new Intent(Intent.ACTION_VIEW, gmmIntentUri);
mapIntent.setPackage("com.google.android.apps.maps");
startActivity(mapIntent);
```

aufrufe (egal ob davor oder danach) bleibt mein Display dunkel. Was kann ich da tun?


----------

